# Rent in Abu Dhabi



## atz

Hi,

My husband is due to start work for an IT company at the start of November in Abu Dhabi. I was just wondering what the system is for rent payments? 

From what I can tell, you usually have to pay it all for the whole year. The company is paying him a decent amount but not in advance. They are paying £400/ approx AED 2200 a day and it will be a monthly payment but everything is included in this (housing, travel, kids education etc). As he won't be paid anything in advance, is there a way of paying rent in installments there?


----------



## jediknight29

Hi,

We have a flat in raha beach that will complete in November (end of November). I am sure we can come to some arrangement regarding a monthly rate. The apartment is a large (roughly 1500 sqft) 2 bedroom apartment. Let me know if you're interested. Send me a private message and I'll send you my email address.

Kind Regards,
S


----------



## Jynxgirl

Check dubizzle. If you can front the money, then you get a better deal. Those more checks you pay in, the more you will pay.


----------



## dubaibound3

hi jediknight is your apartment still available as may be interested my email is [email protected]


----------



## combutor

atz said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband is due to start work for an IT company at the start of November in Abu Dhabi. I was just wondering what the system is for rent payments?
> 
> From what I can tell, you usually have to pay it all for the whole year. The company is paying him a decent amount but not in advance. They are paying £400/ approx AED 2200 a day and it will be a monthly payment but everything is included in this (housing, travel, kids education etc). As he won't be paid anything in advance, is there a way of paying rent in installments there?


yes, possible to pay in instalmnts also but only disadvantage being you pay by charge being dh 100 per installment


----------



## goblin

Hi,

Just read your post form a few years back. Do you still have the apartment?


----------



## goblin

Hi do you still have the flat?


----------



## g1968g

is it 2200 AED for 365 days or only the days he works


----------



## rsinner

Plugtuner said:


> I wonder is there a general resource for information like this someone could point me too?


What kind of general resource are you looking for? Living in AD? 
If really general, look at the Dubai section of the forum with "sticky" threads right at the top of the thread list.
Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------

